# Patna youth opens fire in Mumbai bus, shot dead



## confused (Oct 27, 2008)

TOI
HT



> javascript:broadbandpopup('*broadband.indiatimes.com/toishowvideo/3646262.cms',450,665)


what the hell is happening??? people (read north indians) should understand that the views/actions of politicians dont reflect the mindset of the common man(read marathis). At the same time politicians crossing the line (by promoting regionalism, communalism) should be severely punished and banned from contesting elections.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ arre bhai...openly aise mat bolo ..krazzzy will come and shoot u


----------



## confused (Oct 27, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ arre bhai...openly aise mat bolo ..krazzzy will come and shoot u


plz elaborate......waise maine galat kya bola?? im neutral in this topic man....


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 27, 2008)

Stupid thing to do by the guy..
Anyway seems he was a retard from the news..


----------



## Count Dracula (Oct 27, 2008)

The only thing I want to say:

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/2283/1199236061703gu0.th.jpg*img231.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

*img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1199236061703gu0.jpg


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

confused said:


> plz elaborate......waise maine galat kya bola?? im neutral in this topic man....


arre yar was just joking...
actually there was a thread discussing Raj Thackeray...and our krazzzy frm Mumbai was supporting that any outsiders shouldnt be allowed to come into  Mumbai he was supporting Raj...thats it. 

read here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100310&highlight=Raj+++Mumbai

Thats why I was making this comment


----------



## krazzy (Oct 27, 2008)

@esumitkumar- BANG! 

The guy was an idiot. Good thing the Police shot him. On the other hand the illiterate retard Laloo is saying that the boy meant no harm and the Police shouldn't have shot him. Yeah right, no harm at all. The gun was just a paper weight.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 27, 2008)

Seemed to me like a lunatic. That kid was real young though! I mean, my classmates do talk of doing Thak-dude in(don't you send MNS all the way over to my house!) but we're just joking. And here comes a boy who actually tries to kill! Where did he get that weapon in the first place?!? Anyway, I'd like to hear reactions of concerned politician(s) about this!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

@krazzzy---aaaaahh ..(Playing Kill Bill soundtrack) krazzy shot me down......
someone take me to hospital   

coming back to topic --> This all BS politics was incited by Raj...now these type of incidences are gonna take place ...but real comedy is this why was he shooting Police..Why not MNS --> MH nautanki sena 

When India will be ruled by a nationalist dictator !!!!!! sigh !


----------



## confused (Oct 27, 2008)

^^dude he didnt shoot the police....he took the bus conductor and the passengers hostage......now thats ignorant and crazy.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ Yup, we could do with a Mussolini, eh? Anyway, immigration is a problem faced commonly by developing nations. Kicking out brothers is definitely not the way to deal with it! Mr. Yadav is... well... doing what he is famous for! Mr. Thackeray(did I spell it right? W.M. Thackeray used to spell it like that!) is doing what he should be doing before elections! MNS is doing what a group of... well... <sarcasm>reeeeal nice people</sarcasm> ought to do. Everyone's adding something to the fire! Meanwhile, anyone heard of India being placed 128th out of 177 on the Human Development ratings(read this) by the UNDP? THIS is the result of it all! Some of us Indians are over the moon and rate ourselves pretty high! This shows what we are. Time to get back to earth(Not for ISRO).


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^ Yup, we could do with a Mussolini, eh? Meanwhile, anyone heard of India being placed 128th out of 177 on the Human Development ratings



nah ..we cud do wid Narendra Bhai as PM 

and yes HDI ratings ...until unless corruption is wiped out nthng will happen ..
If everybody does wat work is given to him/her honestly..India can beat US definitely but that day ..I dont know will ever come or not 



confused said:


> ^^dude he didnt shoot the police....he took the bus conductor and the passengers hostage......now thats ignorant and crazy.



From TOI

"The man fired at the police in Bail Bazaar area of Kurla and was shot in retaliatory fire," joint commissioner of police (crime), Rakesh Maria said. 

I had read only these lines


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 27, 2008)

These are pathetic fools. First, they get attacked by MNS and riot in bihar. Next someone holds a bus in mumbai hostage. If they really want to resort to vigilantism, they could atleast target MNS directly like REAL MEN.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

^^they havent played or seen HITMAN


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 27, 2008)

krazzy said:


> @esumitkumar- BANG!
> 
> The guy was an idiot. Good thing the Police shot him. On the other hand the illiterate retard Laloo is saying that the boy meant no harm and the Police shouldn't have shot him. Yeah right, no harm at all. The gun was just a paper weight.


he was not idiot but i think he was quite angry and he lost the control on him self situation is same with many bihari youth.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ya jus..read in TOI ..he was afraid of even swatting mosquitoes
also his father is asking how cud he fire six rounds with a desi katta (desi revolver)
he was a graduate in radiology and went to mumbai to srch a job..His mother expired when he was a child..all that happened is really sad...Raj is fully responsible for incting race hatred incidents


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 27, 2008)

Desi-Tek.com said:


> he was not idiot but i think he was quite angry and he lost the control on him self situation is same with many bihari youth.



Yup, look at me! I'm a (according to your description) typical mad Bihari sword toting lunatic myself! Anyone know where did I keep my Anti Zombie Shotgun-cum-chainsaw??? I'd like to make your statement politically correct though: Youth(irrespective of origin) is foolish(I'm young too). I guess it's the lack of experience etc which causes us to act like pesky little rodents with no brain. Careful with words, dude! I'm cool mindedcool but I know people on this forum with itching fingers and mindsevil.

@esumitkumar: HDI ratings are not something small! This shows to what extent we have divided ourselves to become ridiculously oblivious of our goal of progress. Death should not have been the penalty for this(I've read the TOI news showing his sane nature). I'm pretty sure if he'd been a member of a political party, he'd've been alive.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 27, 2008)

Sanjay Dutt was caught with a AK-47 at his house and ever since then he is doing rounds of the court. He didn't even use it. And this guy was roaming around streets of Mumbai with a gun and was holding people hostage and threatening to fire at the cops and obviously wanted to kill Raj Thackeray with it. If he really is as innocent as his father or the news channel are making him out to be then one wonders where did he got that gun from. Guns (real ones) aren't exactly sold at general stores or chemists. Nor are they cheap. So where did this idiot got one?

The guy was dangerous. It's a good thing that the police killed him. That'll send a clear message to any more of such azzholes out there that such sh¡t is not tolerated in here. You have a gun and bullets, bring it on. The Mumbai Police has more guns and bullets to fill every square centimeter of your body. Bullets will be answers with bullets. Simple.


----------



## manishjha18 (Oct 27, 2008)

police shouldn't have shot that kid--they should have used rubber gun or doting gun-
and the way one minister justified it as :goli ka jawab goli se dena chaiya: is really pathetic.i mean had he be in us--he would have screwed for his lifetime.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

^^This thread will also be locked as kraazzy miyan has started bashing non mumbaikars again 

krazzyyy u really crazzzy... we cant correct your Pro Mumbai thinking..U r comparing Sanjay Dutt with a common youth..A big filmstar who was addicted to drugs in beginning..and do u know from whr his father Sunil Dutt belongs ..read this 

Sunil Dutt, a Mohyal Brahmin by caste, was born 1930 in the village of Khurd in the Jhelum District of Punjab, British India (since 1947 part of Pakistan), and his family settled in a small village on the bank of river Yamuna called Mandoli which is in Yamunanagar district of Haryana. 

so Sanjay dutt bhi originally Pakistani OR North Indian ho gaya 

Also he acquired the gun frm terrorist sources that were involved in 93 Mumbai bomb blasts ..so woh Terrorist bhi ho gaya 

(On July 31, 2007, Sanjay Dutt was sentenced to a jail term of 6 years for illegal possession of firearms acquired from terrorist acquaintances, who were responsible for the 1993 Bombay bomb blasts. On August 20, 2007, the Supreme Court of India granted him interim bail.)


and about guns..yaar..thats not a german/italian/chinese gun..That was a not even a proper gun ..that was a KATTA ..its sold everywhere in India for arnd 500 to 1000/- approx ...I dunno exactly ..


----------



## manishjha18 (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah speaking of katta-- its tough to kill a person with katta-- unless head shot..


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ at least I can say Raj has got success in Brainwashing one of our members krazzzy ! Congrats Raj on progressing !


----------



## confused (Oct 27, 2008)

manishjha18 said:


> police shouldn't have shot that kid--they should have used rubber gun or doting gun-


arey bhai yeh india hai, us nahi....itna technology hota toh, hum itne pichde nahi hote.
BTW - arey krazzy tujhe non-mumbaikars pe itna gussa kyon aata hai?? remember they supply us with food, water and man power. not to forget India has an army, not mumbai. take it easy, dude. i agree mumbai is extremely^10 crowded. but so are other urban areas......if ppl hadnt come to mumbai in the 60-70s then mumbai still would have been only till mahim-kurla. so the greatness of mumbai itself it due to the migrants.

i recently read an article in HT, in which mumbai was called a 'big stale pav'. i didnt quite agree, but today's incident (which itself was caused by another recent incident), makes me feel mumbai will certainly become a 'big stale pav' in the future.

and i certainly dont want that to happen......


----------



## krazzy (Oct 27, 2008)

Gun is a gun. Whether it is Katta or Sutta, it doesn't matter. You need a licence to own one. And even if you have one you cannot point it at innocent people and threaten them. What if that idiot had shot someone in the bus? Or one of the cops? Think of it this way: the weed was pulled out before it harmed the crops. Or are you guys suggesting the cops should've waited before the lunatic had shot and killed one of the passengers or one of the cops themselves?

Also answer this: a thief comes to your house with a gun. You have a gun with you too and you both point at each other. The thief tell you to let him rob your house or he shoots you with his gun. He fires a couple of times to scare you. Would you just sit around and let him rob you or use that gun in your hand to bring him down? Of course you would do the latter. Better shoot him first before he shoots you, that's how the human mind would work when put in such situation. The cops not only wanted to save their own lives but also the lives of the passengers. What they did was completely logical. You just cannot disagree with it.



confused said:


> BTW - arey krazzy tujhe non-mumbaikars pe itna gussa kyon aata hai??



Let's see, maybe because they are roaming around our streets with guns in hand and threatening to kill our people. Does that sound like a good enough reason to hate someone?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

> The cops not only wanted to save their own lives but also the lives of the passengers. What they did was completely logical. You just cannot disagree with it.


were u at the scene there itself ??? NOBODY from here was seeing this incident completely..We are all reading from media and reacting ! What if that media is biased !!

and ya SUTTA is ciggarette if u know 
KATTA is local gun


----------



## krazzy (Oct 27, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> were u at the scene there itself ??? NOBODY from here was seeing this incident completely..We are all reading from media and reacting ! What if that media is biased !!
> 
> and ya SUTTA is ciggarette if u know
> KATTA is local gun



I am telling what the Police Commissioner of Mumbai told on TV. I know channels like India TV and Aaj Tak are making a criminal look innocent and the police look like criminals. All they want is to enrage their dim witted viewers against Raj Thackeray (of course they want that, they are all based in North India after all and are furious at him). And when people who have no idea about anything watch these channels and automaticaly get the wrong idea about the situation. 

And I know that Sutta means cigarette.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 27, 2008)

ahhh.. this is sick.
we people should concentrate on "Fight against terrorism" and "country current economic crisis".


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

> I know channels like India TV and Aaj Tak are making a criminal look innocent and the police look like criminals. All they want is to enrage their dim witted viewers against Raj Thackeray


hahaha..so all Marathi channels and media is praising Raj ???? and showing the truth ?


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 28, 2008)

After Windows V/s Linux, it now turn of the politicians!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

^^haha ya rohan 
To lighten the thread I will add smthing in krazzy's dialogue

Gun is a gun. Whether it is Katta or Sutta or Kutta , it doesn't matter


----------



## trigger (Oct 28, 2008)

krazzy said:


> The guy was dangerous. It's a good thing that the police killed him. That'll send a clear message to any more of such azzholes out there that such sh¡t is not tolerated in here. You have a gun and bullets, bring it on. The Mumbai Police has more guns and bullets to fill every square centimeter of your body. Bullets will be answers with bullets. Simple.


*Pity on you and on your double standards.. *see yourself.. *'your own'* MP was flashing gun at the crowd.. but where was the answer to this bullet? 

*img219.imageshack.us/img219/6451/mponcrowdcc3.jpg
*www.ndtv.com/convergence/ndtv/story.aspx?id=NEWEN20080059785
*www.aol.in/news-story/expelled-shi...t-opponents/2008080211339012000007/index.html
*www.deccanherald.com/Content/Aug32008/national2008080382502.asp

Please stop this bulls#it : 'Bullets will be answers with bullets. Simple.'


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ he will not stop vishal..tum bhi bach k rehna mumbai main..kahin krazzzy na aa jaaye tumhe peetne MNS ka worker banke


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> n
> From TOI
> 
> "The man fired at the police in Bail Bazaar area of Kurla and was shot in retaliatory fire," joint commissioner of police (crime), Rakesh Maria said.



Sounds like madeup reason or exaggeration :/

And it's quite obvious that Fear turns into anger when your dear ones are at risk. 

Getting a katta is not hard when circumstances are like this.

*An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.*



krazzy said:


> Also answer this: a thief comes to your house with a gun. You have a gun with you too and you both point at each other. The thief tell you to let him rob your house or he shoots you with his gun. He fires a couple of times to scare you. Would you just sit around and let him rob you or use that gun in your hand to bring him down? Of course you would do the latter. Better shoot him first before he shoots you, that's how the human mind would work when put in such situation. The cops not only wanted to save their own lives but also the lives of the passengers. What they did was completely logical. You just cannot disagree with it.



lol at the thinking. If I were that thief I would have killed the owner in sleep long before looting his house. Why should I blind fire to scare him ? Only to know that later all the cops are behind me...lolz...cuz of his complaint.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 28, 2008)

its a epidemic ..this regionalism...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 28, 2008)

I dont know how Politicians linked up States here.

Any guy who is threat to general Public and carrying a gun should be brought Down ASAP.

*And WTF, News REPORTER saying "Uski Ashanka nahi thi kisi ko marne ki. Is baat ki PUSSTHI Bus Conductor ne bi ki hain....to fir kyu chalyi police ne Goli ?"*

I am like, whose the conductor ??? HAd he killed 1-2 people, NEWS REPORTER woiuld have said "Akhir kis ka intzar tha police ko, kyun hath pe hath tharey pathi rahi police...KYA Police bi mili hoyi thi.."


----------



## krinish (Oct 28, 2008)

I read through this forum and the one which was closed about raj in an hour, and Im glad that people supporting MNS tactics and affer affects, are easily outnumbered 2:1000.

When some one is brianwashed, its hard to undo it. 

No matter what you say, no matter how many prrofs you provide, they will always prove you wrong and convience themselves they are right. 

Some body rightly pointed out the darwins theory. I highly think about this, and makes every sense in what ever we do. We all do, this for survival. 

Mumbai is a wonderful city, with lots of middle class and very well educated and they are kind.
Only fraction of a local maratha is brainwashed. Im from bangalore. Everyday I see scores of Biharis and UP'ites pouring into Blore. You have Bihari's working as a collie, at the same time you could find a Bihari working for infosys or any MNC.
bangalore is crumbling too, But i dont blame my own brothers(outsiders, I dont want to use it), but i blame the system, the governmnet. Fighting to surivive is a right, and in a country like india. everyone are free. 


Im from bangalore, Say I start a group as stupid as MNS and then boot out every non bangalorean/kanandiga out of here.
No I cant do that, No I wont do that. because Im Indian, and have respect for all cultures and caste and language.
You have the skill, you have the required education, You can make it big anywhere. Thats why a place like bangalore ticks. My hometown has people from all over india, and that includes lot of maharastrians including me. I am not at the top, heading a company or becoming a CEO, but im content on what I have, not going ahead and making group and kick out very NOn bangalorean/kannadiga CEO or better, Instead I can get where they are if I work.
The truth is simple, I bet the number of MNS supporters are school and college dropouts who cannot work a meal on their own but get jealous of hard working people, and get brainwashed by a alreday brainwahsed leader.
I'll tell you, its easy to brainwash a confused, unemployed youth.
Grow up, this 21s t century. You work and youll get, not going around beating up innocent people and proporty.

I overhear non locals, most of the time complaining about bangalore, and how sad this place is with improper roads, and pollution.
Even though my instinct kicks in to kick them out, I stand and think. Everybody has a say in this world, you have the right to complain and express.
I was in mumbai for 6 years while i was in my teen. I just fell in love with the place, even though half of teh city was a slum, when the trains were overcrowded.
But i used to brave it all and just enjoy in what the city had to offer me. There is no city like Mumbai and I love it and Miss it everyday. the Vada pav, The Cane juice at CST, the Bandra bandstand and ofcourse the people.
The Great Gandhi would have been proud of this MNS cheif
He speaks for himself without thinking about the past, of what we were, and what our great garnfathers had to go through to be in a free position we are in today.
Yes care for your people Raj, but dont go about brandishing the stick. Care for them in a good way, educate them, provide assitance to become skilled, and they will get a job on their own.

Im Indian, Maratha living in bangalore.
People like Raj are easily outnumbered... We are a vulnerable race of humans. We dont need another Jews extermination kind of episode that took place not too long ago.

---------------------------

I apologise to have brought this issue up again, and not talk about the topic of the shooting in Mumbai. 
I *coudnt resist writing for what most of us stand, The fairness and logical things.*
India consists of millions of forgiving and peace loving citizens, We are a easy going country, never vouched for world domination. This country is just too strong to handle a doomsday maniac who is hell bent on destroying what we all made since 1947.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 28, 2008)

First of all, if a person is capable *or* in a position of taking somebody else's life, then the police has every right to use any mean possible to prevent it from happening.[in this case, the youth was shot at, and later succumbed to his injuries]
If you'll did pay attention to the new is anyway, that youth first strangled the conductor, fired random shots out the window and in the bus with his katta, [which did injure a co-passenger, was he at fault?], and started shouting out the window.
Leave the politics aside,
When the police is called during such a situation, what impression do you think they would have of him? There were other passengers in the upper deck as well..suppose they were injured or even killed [knowingly or unknowingly] by this man? You mean to say the  police can waste time in negotiations? They had to act promptly, and they complied. 
Regarding the political statements made by Nitish Kumar and Lalu,
They should be reminded that it is because of their utter lack of governace, their corruption and their selfishness that Bihar has reached to the new low it has reached today.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 28, 2008)

Aree dekho main jo bhi bolta huin who such hota hai.Tum lok sab galat ho aur Gadhe ho,main baghwan ke saman huin aur logon ko mujhse sikhe laine chaiyhe.Darsal yeh dunia aise challne chaiye taki kisi ki life ki koi value na ho.You know GTA style.We should be allowed to kill others.
I can't wait for the day when this happens.I will be really really happy.

*Main Bhagawan huin kuinki asli baghwan Kalyug main chup kar bhaita hai.*


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 28, 2008)

well good days of Maharashtra is already over here we have electricity problem which is becoming worst day by day lots of industries are  now moving to neighboring state like Gujrat , Karnataka  raj has done his best  diverting people attention from real issue to racial issue and he has indirect  government support.

and by the way there is no big difference between Laloo and Raj , Laloo use to divide people in bihar in the name of caste  to get vote and raj is also playing the same politics divide and rule but people of bihar realized that and thrown him out of power and now we have very talended chief minister Nitish Kumar.


----------



## krinish (Oct 28, 2008)

I honestly feel that police could have shot at his legs are hands to bring him down.
As far as I can see, he was brandishing his gun and never really wanting to kill anyone.

What many here fail to see, is a young Indian full of dreams and desires, succumbed to some criminals gimmick to fame. Far a young man to go to that extent, surely the impact this whole hatred thing has brought to all is immense. It affects every one of us.
I never knew who this person is, I dont know nothing about him, But he is my fellow indian, he is my brother driven to insanity by the criminal. Im afraid to say this , but the truth is, one has fallen, and many more will fall, and the only people who could stop it us.

That guy made a phone sign and I guess he wanted to talk to the criminal. Police could have handled it better. Police are trained for this, to be able to negotiate.
Shooting is only last resort. No one actually knows what went on there. 
He had a message for us, and we are failing to see it. I know he didnt do the right thing, but he was young, confused, scared and it took worse out of it, just like the MNS criminals.
I some how feel that he would not have killed anyone and instead he could have been approached slowly by the police. 


We need to do something before its too late. It hurts me a lot


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2008)

^^same feelings :/
this Diwali is the most terrible one for the family.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ same feelings with me  

we cant even stop a kid (KPower) frm going the way he is going.... 
..and we are thinking of ONE INDIA... !!

how will it happen ? we will only just write in this forum and will go back to our comfortable zones....and when again some bomb explodes, some innocent is killed ..we will bash him in the forum saying OMG,WTF etc etc etc and we will do nothing in reality 

shame on we all digitains !


----------



## krinish (Oct 29, 2008)

Peace has been shattered greatly in our country in the last few years. There are more number of bad guys who are now fed by the Media, Politician, and of course US. There are now more number of criminals walking freely and preaching hatred and creating confusion than before. Its all because we have let them do it. We can stop them, and yes we will stop them all, every one of them. 

People on the wrong side of the road will soon realise. For too long now, we have gone unspoken, we are mute spectators. Not long ago our great grandfathers spoke without a world being spoke, A entire nation stood as one, to defeat the British.
We need to embrace the same principles that was once implemented by the great dhoti clad granddad.
Violence is not the answer, never has ended anything on the right note. Violence is fear, hatred is confusion. The person who claims to revolt against his own men, a person who believes his job is taken, and a person who thinks his city has suffered is more worried, scared and confused with an insecure concience, while on the other the humanitarians or more peace within themselves.
Surely i can sleep with peace, and not panic because, my city is shrinking in size, there are more outsiders than insiders here, locals not getting job.

We are just too good a race to handle our country on a platter to these criminals.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Five enemies of peace inhabit us - avarice, ambition, envy, anger, and pride; if these were to be banished, we should infallibly enjoy perpetual peace.

      -- Francesco Petrarch (1304-1374)


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2008)

The war has started now :

WTF is happening      .. now what shud we do against marathis    

UP labourer lynched on Mumbai local train

29 Oct 2008, 0125 hrs IST, Nitin Yeshwantrao

THANE: The Maharashtra Navnirman Sena's hate campaign against North Indians claimed the life of a 25-year-old labourer from Uttar Pradesh who was
beaten up on Tuesday by Marathi-speaking youths in a local train at Khopoli station.

"Dharamdev Rai, the labourer, died two to three hours after he was admitted to a Badlapur hospital. There are no external injuries. He, along with three others, had boarded a CST-bound train at Khopoli station when they were attacked by a group of ten to 12 people. The four north Indians were punched and kicked by the group. They alighted at Badlapur station where Rai was admitted to Dubey Hospital. He died two to three hours after his admission to the hospital," A K Sharma, commissioner of the government railway police, told TOI.

Asked if it was a hate attack, Sharma said, "The three who were accompanying Rai have said that the attackers were all speaking Marathi." Sharma said Rai and the others worked in a factory in Khopoli and were going home in Uttar Pradesh.

Rai, with Veerendra Ramgopal Rai, Satyaprakash Kaushal Rai and Shivkumar Verma, hailed from Gauri Ghat in UP's Gorakhpur district. The boys were to board the Kushinagar express from Lokmanya Tilak Terminus at Kurla.

Verma told a private TV news channel that the immediate provocation for the attack was an argument between them and the Marathi-speaking youths. It's learnt that the four, who had boarded the 1.55 pm CST-bound local, were questioned about their destination as they were carrying suitcases and luggage with them. "When the Marathi-speaking youths learnt that we were going to UP, they taunted us and angrily told us not to return," Verma said.

"When we protested, we were humiliated and beaten up by the group which got off the train at Karjat station," Verma said. GRP commissioner Sharma said there were no external injuries on any of the four but the death could have occurred because Rai was hit in a sensitive area. "The port-mortem will reveal the reason for the death," he said.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't jump to conclusions! Anyway, I was wrong! We don't need Mussolini. We need a new Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi! There is a dire need for a new Gandhiji! So, I'm against you on that "war has started" tosh! Peace people! Let us reunite. No one is a Bihari, Maharashtri, Uttar Pradeshi etc. In fact, as I have said somewhere else on this forum, no one is an Indian either! We are all insignificant creatures on this earth. Our flicker lives(yes I've played homeworld) do not matter here. The entire population should unite to make some difference! Let the concept of the Earth Alliance flourish!(Why do I feel like a dork? Any supporters?)


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2008)

I support u but what to do when such incidences are happening daily  ????..first the bomb blasts everywhere and now these hate crimes..we blame europeans for racism and we indians are the biggest racists ..we are dividing our own fellow indians into dis and that !!!
seems like country is going to the lines of civil war ...

congrats to Pakistan, ISI, Raj Thackrey, SIMI etc etc..U all are succeeding in fulfillment of ur goals...divide and rule India !!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 29, 2008)

bloody regionalism gonna be a big hinder to ur country progress......observe that poor and middle class ppl are the victims....i don no why things are goin the evil way......i'm afraid this jus gonna add more fuel to existing regionalism....


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ yeah its not safe to travel in local trains or other passenger vehicle. We should carry a gun at our disposal to use as police will do no sh!te about us and likely to accuse us only.

Ironically the guy's name was Rahul *Raj* who got killed in that bus encounter :/

As for bloved politician makind Maharashtra a better place : Paying unemployed youth for vandalism while riding a merc himself is not upliftment


----------



## krinish (Oct 29, 2008)

krinish said:


> Im afraid to say this , but the truth is, one has fallen, and many more will fall, and the only people who could stop is us.






			
				esumitkumar said:
			
		

> THANE: The Maharashtra Navnirman Sena's hate campaign against North Indians claimed the life of a 25-year-old labourer from Uttar Pradesh who was
> beaten up on Tuesday by Marathi-speaking youths in a local train at Khopoli station.



I slept yesterday night hoping that I was wrong about the hate campaign, I wished that yesterdays shootout drama will be the first and last victim.
Now we have another death. 
This is a sorry state. Mumbai is going downhill. Its my humble request to all indian and mainly maharastrians to unite against these crimes, before mumbai is lost.


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 29, 2008)

Its really amazing how long we will fall for this ancient trick. Just before Raj, Bal Thackery used the same tactics... and hundreds of others have too. It seems we never learn...

And just look at the way we waste our time discussing this! Thanks to all this publicity, scum like Raj, who wouldn't and shouldnt deserve to get a second look on a busy street, is suddenly famous all over this so-called holy land!!

I'd also add that the administration of Maharashtra is far more guity than Raj to allow this to happen in the 1st place. They have made a mockery of the whole thing by staging arrest dramas and all that. The administration should be 1st made to answer for this disgusting state of affairs.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 29, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> I support u but what to do when such incidences are happening daily  ????..first the bomb blasts everywhere and now these hate crimes..we blame europeans for racism and we indians are the biggest racists ..we are dividing our own fellow indians into dis and that !!!
> seems like country is going to the lines of civil war ...
> 
> congrats to Pakistan, ISI, Raj Thackrey, SIMI etc etc..U all are succeeding in fulfillment of ur goals...divide and rule India !!!


NOTEardon me for my ever-joking nature.
I don't know what to do if it happens daily! Anyone can try to find out though! All we have to do is read enough books on Gandhiji to do some Chemical Locha in the brain. Then we can ask him. I think he would've said something to a maharashtri like... Ek non-Maharashtri bachcha god le lo... and vice versa to a non-Maharashtri! We need to ease the tension, unite and save the nation!

Writing this aint gonna help! Vote for the right candidate in the next polls. One who can stop this! If none are there, think of becoming one! Sometimes, I do feel like abandoning my studies and going for Politics!
Offtopic(rather ontopic):This should continue(or end for good!) in the Fight club section as this is only the news section!

Meanwhile, Civil war, eh? Nukes from the blackmarket anyone?


----------



## krinish (Oct 29, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> NOTEardon me for my ever-joking nature.
> I don't know what to do if it happens daily! Anyone can try to find out though! All we have to do is read enough books on Gandhiji to do some Chemical Locha in the brain. Then we can ask him. I think he would've said something to a maharashtri like... Ek non-Maharashtri bachcha god le lo... and vice versa to a non-Maharashtri! We need to ease the tension, unite and save the nation!
> 
> Writing this aint gonna help! Vote for the right candidate in the next polls. One who can stop this! If none are there, think of becoming one! Sometimes, I do feel like abandoning my studies and going for Politics!
> ...



You hit the nail on the head. Well said, its amazing how most of us are not thinking about the long term.
peace is what we need, not justification, not some new rule, not some argument to put this issue under scanner.
We are failing to utilise the strong power of democracy.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2008)

there is no loktantra (democracy) in India..its only bheedtantra 

anyways polling right candidates ...the time has come to remove proxy Sonia Mayo govt and bring BJP back...I know they are not 100 % good but very good than this BS UPA !! 

What cong couldnt do in 45 yrs they have done in 5 yrs ..nuclear test, golden quadrilateral (all highways making) , POTA .After all, under BJP tenure, India emerged as a high-tech powerhouse, achieved 8.6 percent annual GDP growth and
took serious steps in easing cross-border tensions with Pakistan.

calling for another fight thread congress vs BJP eh ...do u want it..is it allowed in forum


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 29, 2008)

^^Doesn't BJP support MNS and Shivsena?
And I guess you're right we better create a thread in the Fight Club section for this.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2008)

^^nah ..i dunno exactly ..But LK advani n Rajnath Singh never condemned Raj nor said anything about these incidents ..that really sad 

the problem wid BJP is that it diverted from its own very principles by which it became popular ..like Hindutva, Article 370, Ram Mandir etc cuz they were not a single major party frm 99-2004 regime...so they got defeated inspite of good governance ...

ok I have created create a BJP vs Congress thread ..
lets see u all there ...post ur opinions ..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100876

A post-mortem of Rahul Raj revealed that he died of five gunshot wounds sustained in his chest and head regions. The post-mortem was  
conducted at J J Hospital by a four-member panel of experts on Tuesday morning. 

Sources said that the cause of death has been given as "haemmorhage and shock due to firearm injuries'' . The report adds, "However, viscera preserved for chemical analysis.''

WTF...police wasnt sure that he will be killed by one or two bullets ..so they poured 5 bullets


----------



## krinish (Oct 29, 2008)

5 bullets. Thats bad. real bad. They really wanted him dead. One shot is all it takes to bring down even a monster of a man. One shot at his legs was all it required. 
I never really believed In BJP. preaching ones own religion, and condeming others is as good as spreading hatred. Subjects like Religion, caste, race are always very sensitive and BJP are not the best to handle it, in a country growing insecure within and becoming vulnerable very minute and getting exposed to such aggressive obsessed men.

We dont need no BJP or congress, what we need is rational young men to run this country and take it to the pinnacle of peace and glory.
Ive always dreamed of it, We will get there some how, it is tough but we can make it.
Im ready to lay down my life, for good, love, peace, coz we can acheive lot more with these than voilence, hatred, and confusion, im sick and tired of the men who run our country when we all know inside, that we coulld have been soo much more.

For starters, I was born naked, My parents attached me to some religion, which i no longer believe in. What I believe in, is us.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 30, 2008)

raj has made local people mentally sick!  when Marathi police can defend their people by allowing them to do crime against north Indian than what is wrong if north Indian in railway select north Indian for job? how many MNS people have been shot dead by police?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 30, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> A post-mortem of Rahul Raj revealed that he died of five gunshot wounds sustained in his chest and head regions. The post-mortem was
> conducted at J J Hospital by a four-member panel of experts on Tuesday morning.
> 
> Sources said that the cause of death has been given as "haemmorhage and shock due to firearm injuries'' . The report adds, "However, viscera preserved for chemical analysis.''
> ...



*Just lke a butcher!* Sick! Horribly sick! That's the word for it! He was already at bay! Why be Max Payne then?!?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 30, 2008)

F***ing idiots. All those policemen & politicians should be rounded up, stripped naked & caned mercilessly in full public view. And their head honcho should suffer the same fate, in a so-called outsider's state. The truth is, none of them have the balls to tackle this miscreant who is spreading hatred among the people. He is the first one who should be gagged. And his dumb followers should be shot-at-sight if they try to cause any trouble.


----------



## trigger (Oct 30, 2008)

krazzy said:


> The guy was dangerous. It's a good thing that the police killed him. That'll send a clear message to any more of such azzholes out there that such sh¡t is not tolerated in here. You have a gun and bullets, bring it on. The Mumbai Police has more guns and bullets to fill every square centimeter of your body. Bullets will be answers with bullets. Simple.


 


esumitkumar said:


> A post-mortem of Rahul Raj revealed that he died of five gunshot wounds sustained in his chest and head regions. ...
> WTF...police wasnt sure that he will be killed by one or two bullets ..so they poured 5 bullets


 
Where is krazzy? 
Is he listening?


----------



## blueshift (Oct 31, 2008)

Did the Police already knew his intentions? Why shouldn't the Patna youth be mistaken for a terrorist trying to hijack a bus? Can you aim the moving target that too in a windowed bus? Will just 1 bullet suffice? Its not a game that you play on PC and police don't use high tech guns as in games.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2008)

vishalgupta said:


> Where is krazzy?
> Is he listening?


 
He had gone to Bihar to seek details of Rahul Raj's height so that he can tell Mumbai cops that ideally they should have filled each centimeter of his body with bullets and they have fired 5 only


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 31, 2008)

blueshift said:


> Did the Police already knew his intentions? Why shouldn't the Patna youth be mistaken for a terrorist trying to hijack a bus? Can you aim the moving target that too in a windowed bus? Will just 1 bullet suffice? Its not a game that you play on PC and police don't use high tech guns as in games.



Actually, if the man REALLY was a terrorist, I don't think the police would have resorted to opening fire. As for knowing his intentions, the person was repeatedly gesturing that he wanted to speak to someone/the police, if you cared to notice. The police could have easily used some other means, like they do in an ACTUAL hostage situation. Ever seen the Indian police opening fire at an armed man who has taken civilians hostages?
_
Will just 1 bullet suffice_ - open your eyes, the man was NOT a hard-core criminal or a terrorist. That just made me feel sick.


----------



## blueshift (Oct 31, 2008)

If I write more this thread will either be locked or I will be charged with a BAN!

May I ask the mods here to transfer this thread to the Fight Club so that we have more open discussions?


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

blueshift said:


> Can you aim the moving target that too in a windowed bus? Will just 1 bullet suffice?


yeah so it doesnt matter if few rounds went past him killing other passengers...lolz

And its easy to say from here when you don't even know what actually happened there. Media and other sources are all tainted.


----------



## blueshift (Oct 31, 2008)

^Do you know how many passengers were there alongwith that youth when the shootout occured? It was a double-decker bus.
Thats what I am saying..don't go by just what you have seen in those news channels.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 1, 2008)

What mumbai police did with the guy was justified. Even though i belong from Bihar, i support police's action. The acenario left no option but to hit the guy at first chance.

But raj thakre's demand that north indian, especially people from UP and bihar are polluting the culture of maharastra, is not justified.
I wish he could have been more specific, may be krazzy can help!

Also, People like raj thakre are using the sorry state of bihar as an excuse. If bihar is a poor state, does that means people of bihar are not eligible for jobs in other states?
If this had been the case, then i hope raj thakre will also ban people from vidharbh taking up any job in mumbai.

it would be ironic to note the lifestyle of a typical bihari youth who came mum to work as a labor.
He was born in a village house, as they had no option for hospital. His 20 years of life has  probably seen less than 5 years of electricity(many areas of bihar has electricity for just few hrs in a day). if he belong to the real unlucky class, he might even not know what electricity is. 
he has almost no education as he needs to feed himself first. Education is secondary in such cases.
His environment isn't good either.he lives in constant fear, and his social life ends after sunset.
His personality is abusing, even if u keep a dog in chain for 1 year, it will turns into a monster.In this case, its a human being.

If a youth like this is not involved in some constructive task, it will automatically be diverted to destructive tasks(hence the criminal culture in bihar).he has two options, either do what people always do in his state, or seek a new life in other state.

may be bihari are not not suitable to live as a state,unlike maharastra which is a beautiful state. But unlike maharastra, bihar is more suitable to live as a part of country. its not on the scale of percapita contribution, but per capita commitment.
just for instance, there were aprroximately 10 gallantry award winner army men from bihar in kargil war, but to my knowledge none from maharastra.

every state has its share of contribution to the making of a nation. The contribution of even a state like bihar cant be ignored.


----------



## abhishek_734 (Nov 2, 2008)

i just want to ask one question,"if the same act was done by a mns activist,what would police hv done?"i think nothing ,as is evident from the fact that police was so quiet when mns activitist were burning taxis,buses hitting people etc.in our country even terrorists like afzal guru are not hanged after giving them a fair trial.that youth should b given a chance to show his point.it is a clear mistake on the part of police and politics.





INS-ANI said:


> may be bihari are not not suitable to live as a state,unlike maharastra which is a beautiful state. But unlike maharastra, bihar is more suitable to live as a part of country. its not on the scale of percapita contribution, but per capita commitment.
> just for instance, there were aprroximately 10 gallantry award winner army men from bihar in kargil war, but to my knowledge none from maharastra.
> 
> every state has its share of contribution to the making of a nation. The contribution of even a state like bihar cant be ignored.



Bihar has more number of Literate than Kerala and Tamil Nadu
combined.

Bihar has more number of Graduate than Andhra Pradesh and Kerala
combined.

More Biharis are doctors than Punjab and Gujarat combined.

Bihar has produced more number of IAS officer than Kerala,
Karnataka, Tamil Nadu , Andhra and Gujarat combined.

More Biharis are bank probationary office than any other state.

More Biharis are in IIT compare to Maharashtra and Gujarat.

Murder rate in Bihar is half of murder rate in Mumbai.

Rape in Bihar is 1/10th of Delhi.


Number of people killed in Bihar in communal violence is 1/75 th
of Gujarat.

Naxalites in Bihar have killed less people than in Andhra Pradesh.


Bihar produces more wheat than Punjab.

Bihar is only large state where no farmer committed suicide.

More Bihari Girls complete Graduation than Kerala

Thats Bihar ..


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 2, 2008)

abhisek, while your comparison of bihar with kerala and TN, did u meant comparison on average basis or absolute number basis?
coz if you are comparining by only numbers, its not justified to compare bihar and kerala. simple reason: population difference quite large!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 2, 2008)

well abhishek and INS lemme tell u a very simple fact about MH police : 

If u r caught doing any wrong thing and u start speaking in marathi ..they will let u off or will take less bribe as compared to same offence done by a NI ..Hope this answers ur question.....


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 2, 2008)

agreed......
have had the same experience with traffic police when i was using any non-maharastra number plate bike.Its been 6 months since i started using maharastra registered Eterno, i have never been caught.


----------



## abhishek_734 (Nov 2, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> abhisek, while your comparison of bihar with kerala and TN, did u meant comparison on average basis or absolute number basis?
> coz if you are comparining by only numbers, its not justified to compare bihar and kerala. simple reason: population difference quite large!



I meant comparison on absolute no basis and agree that it is not justified on account of population to compare states like bihar and kerala.most of the comparison was made comparing bihar with additive population of more than one state so i think in that case the populations would b comparable.but also see the fact that what a bihari 
gets in terms of infrastructure as compared to other developed states.

My main motive was to show the contribution  of an underdeveloped state in the development of our country.I feel it is the no. of intellectuals who play the role in developing a state.what happened in case of bihar was that it was entangled in some sort of politics,casteism etc fm very beginning and there was no political stability.also the govt at centre was of opposition of the ruling party in bihar.as a result,it never developed and people (intellectuals) migrated to other places and developed those places.they never came back to develop their own state.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 2, 2008)

The excuse that governmnet at centre always hindered can't be accepted as a reason for bihar still remaining what it is. its the people of bihar who ultimately share the blame. the 15 year regime of Lalu family was a mandate of people of bihar, not central government.
Even if you give them a fovourable political environment, what diffrence will it make. its the work culture as a system which lacks in Bihar. trust me, when a bihari is inside the state, he is not bihari, but just another caste. Its only after he goes out he is bihari.

As a state bihar is divided, hope it improves now! coz it has immense potential.


----------

